# I was right all along



## 3rotties (Jan 28, 2013)

DDay was Oct 2012, started R, DDay #2 January. My H was having an affair because I wasn't giving him enough attention. He claimed they did not communicate from Oct- Dec 2012, but I received a call from OW threatening me to stay away from her family. Took a nice family vacation in March, only to find out 3 weeks late he had met up with her for one final "horray" to see if he felt anything for her. They also met up again the following weekend, as I packed my stuff and began apartment hunting. SInce then, my H has claimed he has no feelings for her, pretty much wants to throw up when he sees her because of the turmoil it has caused. He has contacted her H to tell him it is over and now she won't leave him alone. She continues to email and text my H at least 20 times per day, some irrate messages, some beggin him to go to her. He continues to beg me to stay. I have stayed true to my heart, continue to pack and look for a place. It is funny how now he wants to be with me and our child all his free time and want to "cuddle" to show me he is willing to do whatever. All through these past 8 months my stomach has been telling me I deserve better and I am finally making the steps to give myself and my daughter a better life. My world has been turn upside down and my hope of R have gone down the drain.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

> I received a call from OW threatening me to stay away from her family.


threatening? how so? 




> He has contacted her H to tell him it is over and now she won't leave him alone.


are you sure? most OM are chickensh1t and would never do this.




> She continues to email and text my H at least 20 times per day, some irrate messages, some beggin him to go to her.


i suggest you forward these to her husband.


----------



## punkinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

You do deserve better and you will have a better life. Stay strong and do what is right for you and your child. A happy life awaits you.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

Dump that idiot!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Threats? Call the police. NOW!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3rotties (Jan 28, 2013)

No police, I am in law enforcement so I was able to handle it myself. Yes he did contact her H as he showed me the email. I can't beleive the OW's H actually feels sorry for his wife, that she has a lot going on and will stick by her even knowing what she has done. He was even polite with my H and wished him luck. I truely give a big kuddos to those who can R after infidelity. I tried, but I could never live with someone without trustung them and constanlty wondering if they were going to cheat again.

But, can I tell you how hard it is to find a decent apartment to rent now adays? I have been looking for over a month and nothing!!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry you are here, and that you were right.
I think you are doing the right thing for you and your child. No one should have to live with a person that will never trust. That doesn't mean you have to hate him, if he treats you and your child properly, then start a new type of relationship. But a marriage should involve the deepest kind of trust, not repeated betrayal.


----------



## 3rotties (Jan 28, 2013)

oh, the kicker is she wants to have children and her H is unable to so she decided to look elsewhere. I dont know what I would do if my H got her pregnant.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

3rotties said:


> oh, the kicker is she wants to have children and her H is unable to so she decided to look elsewhere. *I dont know what I would do if my H got her pregnant.*


Exactly what you are doing now... apartment hunting and getting out.

But that DOES explain why her husband was so cordial to your husband... he knows she wants kids (I presume?), and knows he can't give them to her. Too complacent, IMO, but whatever. Still explains why he was so "nice".


----------

